# 7.9.2008 - Göttingen - Race



## uoberdiek (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo Freunde des Mountainbikes,
*run and bike 4 help 2008,* das bedeutet Sport, Spaß, Sozial und Spende.
Für echt wenig Geld (das auch noch als Spende gezahlt wird) gibt es am Sonntag den *7.9.2008 in Göttingen das Charity-Event für Mountainbiker*.
Cross-Country oder Marathon, ihr habt die Qual der Wahl.
CC = 11,6 km oder 25,2 km
Marathon = 42 km, 63 km oder 84 km
Mehr Infos und Anmeldungen unter:
www.runandbike4help.de


----------

